# Ability to Post Elsewhere



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

At what point am I able to post in other forums?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Obviously posting this question satisfied the requirement that new members post here before posting in other fora, which I see you've subsequently done. Very tidy, I like your approach.


----------

